# General > Sport >  Cross Trainer

## Pam Bain

FOR SALE
Large Olympus Sport Cross Trainer in excellent condition. Has a speedo on it to tell miles, tells calories burned, pulse. - £40 bargain.


*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote   
*

----------


## Pam Bain

Now £35.00 like new . very strong and heavy.

----------


## Pam Bain

Cross trainer now sold

----------

